# I'm Melting Away



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I hadn't been on the scales for awhile.Today I got on them,say to myself What does they say?Wiped my Glasses off that can't be right.Call my wife.Are them scales right? Yes :banana02: I've lost 26 pounds.

big rockpile


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Woo Hoo...great job!!!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'm very proud of you!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Great job, my DH has lost 30 lbs. but he's getting impatient he wants to loose faster.


----------



## poultryprincess (Aug 9, 2002)

Excellant!!!!!


----------

